# Gore Canyon Race 2013 - Volunteers Needed



## Kirby (Aug 14, 2013)

*Gore race help*

Hi my name is Kyle Kirby, I'm interested in helping out in anyway if you still need it. I can be reached at 989-640-2757 or [email protected]. Hope to hear from you


----------



## timberline (Jan 24, 2008)

*Gore Race 2013 Thank you to everyone*

Thank you to everyone that participated and volunteered at the Gore Race last weekend. We had a great turnout for the SUP race and the Raft and Kayak race on Saturday. A special thanks to "The Safety Crew" as the race would not go on without them. Thanks to Lakota River Guides for providing me with some of the safety members and the shuttle vehicle to get up to the put in. Timberline Tours staff; you rock. The results are posted on the timberlinetours.com website under Gore Canyon Race and Rapid Image Photo did an amazing job with the pictures and slideshow as usual; see rapidimagephoto.com under special events. John posted a great video on the mountainbuzz site also. Thanks to the Railroad and Jim and Jay Yust for allowing us access to hold the event. BLM crew, you were fantastic as usual. Thanks also, to all of you that I forgot to thank. Have a great Fall and fantastic Winter. Hoping for a big winter as that translates into another fun summer......
Gore Race Director


----------

